

New Project Intend to Simplify Web App Creation - xuanyun
http://www.workinmind.com/

======
acron0
I actually just had a go and this could be really good for fast prototyping
and communicating ideas with designers. A bit like Balsamiq but with more
emphasis on the functionality rather than the visuals.

------
xuanyun
It could be used as prototyping tool for now. As long as it has the ability to
visually define server side behavior, it could be able to create real web app
:-)

